# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Change ASP.NET Label control value using continuous mouse down click

## KGComputers

Here's how to change an asp.net label value on mouse hold. Add/reference jQuery in your asp.net app.  


javascript Code:
<script type="text/javascript" src="Scripts/jquery-2.1.1.min.js"></script><script type="text/javascript">        var intervalHandler;         $(document).ready(function() {            $('#ButtonUp').mousedown(function() {                intervalHandler = setInterval(function() { FactUp(); }, 100);                return false;            });                        $('#ButtonUp').mouseup(function () {                clearInterval(intervalHandler);            });             $('#ButtonDown').mousedown(function() {                intervalHandler = setInterval(function() { FactDown(); }, 100);                return false;            });                        $('#ButtonDown').mouseup(function () {                clearInterval(intervalHandler);            });        });                function FactUp() {            var obj = $("#<%= Label1.ClientID %>").text();            var num = parseFloat(obj);             if (isNaN(num)) {                return;            }                        num = parseFloat(num + 1);            $("#<%= Label1.ClientID %>").text(num);        }         function FactDown() {            var obj = $("#<%= Label1.ClientID %>").text();            var num = parseFloat(obj);             if (isNaN(num)) {                return;            }             num = parseFloat(num - 1);            $("#<%= Label1.ClientID %>").text(num);        }        </script>

aspx.

html Code:
<form id="form1" runat="server">    <div>    <input type="button" id="ButtonUp" value="+" />&nbsp;    <input type="button" id="ButtonDown" value="-" />    <br/>    <asp:Label ID="Label1" runat="server" Text="0" />    </div>    </form>


Code Sample: ASP.NET VS 2012


Reference: Easily do a continuous action on mouse hold using javascript

----------

